# Looking for books which discribes the errors teaching error of the plymouth brethren (& Darby)



## Mayflower (Sep 2, 2006)

Does anyone knows books which discribes the errors of the plymouth brethren (& Darby), and iam more interessed in their view of church goverment than there eschalotology.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 2, 2006)

I think that Spurgeon was quite critical of their view of church government but don't know which work or sermon to point you toward.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 2, 2006)

Plymouth Brethren by C.H. Spurgeon, evidently aimed at the "Closed" Brethren.

Mr. Grant on "The Darby Brethren"



> MR. GRANT HAS with very great diligence collected much valuable information as to that section of Plymouth Brethren who follow Mr. Darby. As on all hands, with a diligence never exceeded, and a subtlety never equaled, they are laboring to seduce the members of our churches to the subversion of the truth and the overthrow of the needful order and discipline of our Zion, it may be well to disseminate information concerning their sentiments and tactics.



The Darby Brethren



[Edited on 9-3-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 2, 2006)

From the Princeton Review: 

The Plymouth Brethren

See also here


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 2, 2006)

This is why I am not a dispensationalist. Spurgeon sure wasn't one.


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks, that was the information, which i was looking for!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> This is why I am not a dispensationalist. Spurgeon sure wasn't one.





I am reminded again to give thanks unto the Lord for delivering me from that error.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> This is why I am not a dispensationalist. Spurgeon sure wasn't one.



True, but the comments and references here have more to do with their view of church government with no church officers, etc.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 3, 2006)

I just felt like saying I wasn't a dispensationalist Chris. I don't have to give a bunch of reasons besides the fact that Spurgeon wasn't one.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> I just felt like saying I wasn't a dispensationalist Chris. I don't have to give a bunch of reasons besides the fact that Spurgeon wasn't one.


----------

